# Convertir un voltaje positivo a negativo para una fuente



## MR D (May 19, 2010)

Hola, lo que pasa es que tengo esta *fuente de laptop que saca 19 v *postitivos y se me ocurrio adaptarla para hacerla mi propia fuente de alimentacion regulable para mis circuitos.

Pero el problema es que como la fuente solo me da 19 v positivos yo necesito los negativos, y queria saber si hay alguna forma de sacar ademas de los +19 v, sacar *19 v negativos*, e escuchado que se puede poner un arreglo de el 555, cosa que me parecio extraña, o un arreglo con un tc7660, pero no e encontrado nada en concreto.

Es una fuente de una laptop vieja, marca VSONIC modelo 536s.

Creo que puedo regular la fuente, pero no e avanzado porque *necesito tener los 2 voltajes positivo y negativo*.


----------



## lorencai (May 20, 2010)

Hola, esta es la primera vez que participo en este foro y me gustaría aprender un poco sobre lo que no sé aunque debería. Estoy en último año de I.T.I. electrónica y en estos momentos me dedico exclusivamente al proyecto FC pero veo que mis conocimientos son pésimos. Mi pregunta es la siguiente:

Estoy realizando un circuito para un sensor de campo magnético que consta de varias etapas como son la conversion I>V, amplificación de la señal, filtrado y tratamiento de la señal mediante un micro. El tema es que para alimentar los amplificadores, el microcontrolador y algunos elemntos más había pensado en disponer de una pila de 3v de boton, pretendo que sea un dispositivo portatil así que por eso elijo está batería. Pero mi problema es que no se me ocurre cómo alimentar las patillas negativas de los dispositivos sin tener que usar otra pila, o unos circuitos integrados.

¿¿Cuál es el sistema más práctico, eficaz, común y sencillo que debería utilizar??

Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (May 22, 2010)

lorencai dijo:


> ...Pero mi problema es que no se me ocurre cómo alimentar las patillas negativas de los dispositivos sin tener que usar otra pila, o unos circuitos integrados.
> ¿¿Cuál es el sistema más práctico, eficaz, común y sencillo que debería utilizar??


Usar otra pila tipo boton. 

Cuando son bajas tensiones la eficiencia de los convertidores es mediana-baja --> Solamente tendria sentido con corrientes de *uA*, porque de otra forma estarias reemplazando la pila por algo *de tamaño parecido pero con mayor consumo*. Algo poco deseable en circuitos alimentados con baterias.


----------



## lorencai (May 22, 2010)

Entiendo lo que me decís pero si quisiera utilizar una batería como la que usan las camaras o los móviles,también tendría que utilizar 2??Realmente me siento un poco estúpido preguntando esto pero no me aclaro a la hora de elegir el sistema de alimentación adecuado y no creo que deba complicarme demasiado, pero no sé cómo se suele hacer en estos casos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 22, 2010)

lorencai dijo:


> Entiendo lo que me decís pero si quisiera utilizar una batería como la que usan las camaras o los móviles,también tendría que utilizar 2??


Pibe, las restricciones por tamaño y autonomia las conoces vos, no se te pueden adivinar.

Si hablas de usar una pila de boton de 3V (supongo las recontra-comunes CR2032 y CR2025) para alimentar una etapa con operacionales y un microcontrolador uno supone que con la autonomia estas conforme y el tamaño de las pilas no puede ser mucho mayor --> como una etapa convertidora sencilla te ocupa el mas o menos el mismo espacio que otra pila pero a costa de un mayor consumo total, no hay mucho que dudar.

Pero ahora salis con que podes poner una bateria de movil o camara, que son bastante mas grandes que una pila boton, asi como tambien su capacidad es mucho mayor --> Obvio que las soluciones optimas no son las mismas. Pero aca conviene un convertidor solamente si con la rama negativa alimentas huevadas sin colgarle nada grosso.

Si tu proxima duda es que pasaria usando baterias de submarino --> Tambien conviene otra cosa.


----------



## leonhar (Ene 5, 2011)

Para quienes tienen interes en sacar +19 y -19 voltios. la unica solucion es utilizar una voltaje alterno ac. en mi opinion utilizaria un circuito inversor para convertir el dc en ac, y entonces utilizar un transformador 1:1 en el que este la segunda bobina balanceada por un divisor capacitivo. por la ley de ampere la inductancia magnetica de la bobina permite que el voltaje se igual en ambos lados. lo siguiente seria utilizar un puente de diodos para tener el positivo y negativo. la tierra la puedes formar utilizando las series 78xx y 79xx uniendo los pin de referencia de ambos reguladores con diodos en serie. si colocas seis diodos entonces la tierra seria al tercer diodo. tambien puedes usar capacitores de ac y formar el divisor capacitor pero esto tienes que hacerlo con la tension ac antes del puente de diodos. 

    Yo trabajo con ups e inversores y estos utilizan tierras internas hechas de forma parecida por lo que pueden hacer de 48v dc a 120v ac. ahora la corriente de carga ya viene a balancearse dependiendo del capacitor, lo recomendable es usar de 3300 micro para arriba. Y la corriente maxima viene del regulador de la laptop y los componenetes que utilices.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

Acá te dejo una forma de realizar un divisor regulado (es regulada la división, no la salida, pero si los 19 ya son regulados, entonces no hay problema). La máxima corriente que va a poder entregar es la que admite el LM337.


----------



## leonhar (Ene 6, 2011)

no es necesario utilizar transfo. Puedes utilizar dos bobinas del tipo resistencia, colocadas en serie y teniendo como referencia el nodo que los une sacas la tierra, puedes utilizar el circuito inversor para crear un voltaje ac, la idea es que el voltaje ac puede transformarse con mayor facilidad e incluso amplificarse luego de filtrarlo nuevamente, el esquema mostrado por Black Tiger1954 nos da un voltaje maximo de casi 10 voltios, pero si lo inviertes y lo filtras puedes optener unos 13v positivo y negativo.


----------



## leonhar (Ene 7, 2011)

no es el mejor diagrama pero tiene la idea en el.


----------

